
Satifer is hiring. Stealth mode. Academic Publications - Satifer
http://satifer.com
======
Satifer
We are the future of reading and writing academic publications.

HN attracts a talented audience. Let us know at contact@satifer.com if you're
interested in our work. ("HN" in the subject line)

We welcome any questions or suggestions - we're looking for discussion, not
just employees!

Particularly: Scientists who feel strongly about peer review services and
commentary. Scientific journalists.

*We are looking for experienced data scientists and software developers.

